# 375g 8 footer Petrochromis Tank



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Petrochromis Macrognathus "Zambia"

Coming in at 8'' including back fin. Alpha male.

Guy still don't eat pellets for flakes. Only eats Krill!




























Biggest female green is 6.5-7''

Just finally started taking pellets about two weeks ago










I had some breeding with the greens but the female was a little young and eat her eggs at 10 days. I hope she holds again.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Petrochromis sp. macrognathus rainbow "Kipili"

7'' breeder male



















6'' breeder female


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

And some bonus shots:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, we all have a favorite fish. I'd have to put Frontosa in a tank that size, or perhaps Geophagus... So I'm wondering...What is the lure for Petro's? I've never seen any in person.


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

:zz: - don't get me wrong fronts are impressive, but they make me :zz:

There's never a dull moment in a petro tank. Constant swimming, grazing, territorial displays and action 24/7. Coolest fish I've ever kept. Some types rival the nicest zaire front you've ever seen in color. High maintenance for sure, but worth it IMO


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

swk said:


> :zz: - don't get me wrong fronts are impressive, but they make me :zz:
> 
> There's never a dull moment in a petro tank. Constant swimming, grazing, territorial displays and action 24/7. Coolest fish I've ever kept. Some types rival the nicest zaire front you've ever seen in color. High maintenance for sure, but worth it IMO


Yes. I think Fronts are a bit on the boring side, but maybe that's why I enjoy them. I also have a 120 Mbuna and a 100 Tropheus, with lots of action. So the best of all worlds, I watch my Fronts while on the Computer and about to go to sllep. Just wondering about the Petro thing. I doubt I'll see them in person around here. In fact the first Tropheus I ever saw in person were the ones I ordered and had shipped in...lol


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Imagine giant tropheus on riods.


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

How about a full-tank-shot ? opcorn:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Some group shots I took today.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

And some more group action.

I recently got 14 famula fry too.














































Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

AWSOME!! Which famula variant are you keeping?


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you Sir.

Those are famula "chimba".


----------



## armthehomeless (Dec 16, 2006)

Are the macros eating pellets yet? I like the famulas. Keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Floridagirl said:


> Don't get me wrong, we all have a favorite fish. I'd have to put Frontosa in a tank that size, or perhaps Geophagus... So I'm wondering...What is the lure for Petro's? I've never seen any in person.


O.k., so I'm being coverted. I still haven't seen any in person, but, after all the videos on youtube and of course your beautifual tank, I'm about to acquire some Petro Ortho. Ikola. Wish me luck, and feel free to chime in with any helpful tips to keeping thses bad boys.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Converted...wished I could type... beautiful


----------

